# Damac wave



## Wilfie (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi,

I will be moving back to Dubai in August and am currently looking for a property in the Marina. I will be working in AD so hope to find something at the Sheraton end. 

I have read some of the threads on this site which have been very useful and have a shortlist of developments. However, one development that I noticed on a recent vist was Damac Wave but I cannot find any info on it. Can anyone shed any light as to what Damac properties are like compared to Emaar? Has anyone on this forum ever had an apartment in Damac Wave? Is it central a/c? What facilities does it have? Any info would be good.

On another point what is the feeling at present with rental values? It appears to me that they appear to be creeping up. That would be about right just I plan to return!!! 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you looking to rent or buy? Also Damac Wave may not have any available apartments for rent/purchase when you come back so wouldn't it better to wait and see if there is anything available there first and then you can see for yourself the quality when you view. Your R/E agent/Landlord will know about a/c etc.


----------

